# Phrag brasiliense (?)



## richgarrison (Mar 20, 2019)

interesting day today....

(bare with me)

A member posted a pict of a very nice Fritz Schomberg in the photographs phrag forum from OL. which sent me shopping... and of course i had to poke around.... 

the first page of the Phrag listings included 2 different Phrag brasiliense offerings...

OK you say ya....

well i have a plant i purchased from John at OZ in 2013ish, that was an old plant allegedly (because of the tag) form Terry's wifes' private collection. It was in flower i loved it bought a division...

I also own Patti McHale pouch shape is completely different.... 

this thread from 2006 (https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/phrag-brasiliense.1318/) discussed the origin and validity of the species or natural hybrid (?)

Has anyone closed the book on this conversation? is the existence and provenance of my plant new information that could help in the discussion? (if there still 

is one)

(and apologies if this is just noise  )


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2019)

I have no information to provide, but I sure do like that fat pouch, gold
pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2019)

Besides OL, JP Faust and someone else in Canada did some breeding with brasiliense, IDK.


----------



## silence882 (Mar 21, 2019)

Unless someone does some genetic testing on the 2 "original" clones, this issue isn't going to get resolved.

I am of the opinion that it's an artificial hybrid and should not be sold as a species or natural hybrid.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 21, 2019)

thanx for all the replies...


----------



## Ray (Mar 22, 2019)

Rich, positive ID or not, if you ever have a spare division of that, please keep me in mind.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2019)

Fox Valley is selling a brasiliense hybrid now, also.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 20, 2019)

where's taht info hiding? don;t see it on their site... @tomkalina ???


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 20, 2019)

News to me, Eric. Maybe you meant Orchids, Ltd.?


----------

